
BrightWork's JavaScript SDK – build your back end faster - josh_carterPDX
https://github.com/TeamBrightWork/bw-js-sdk
======
josh_carterPDX
One of the co-founders here. If you don't have a BrightWork account, this is a
good place to start.

[http://blog.brightwork.io/getting-started-
guide/](http://blog.brightwork.io/getting-started-guide/)

